
Brazilian chloroquine study halt after high dose proved lethal for some patients - DrNuke
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/apr/24/chloroquine-study-coronavirus-brazil
======
giardini
Previously discussed on news.ycombinator.com:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22880686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22880686)

